# best dog friendly beaches in South??



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi all!!!!!!!

Anyone got any opinions of any good dog friendly beaches down south, either south east or south west??


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Yep, the best dog beach in the world is Brean Sands. 7 miles of dogs romping around freely all year long.

We have a caravan down there and my pugs love it. The dogs run free.

It is near Weston Super Mare


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

peppapug said:


> Yep, the best dog beach in the world is Brean Sands. 7 miles of dogs romping around freely all year long.
> 
> We have a caravan down there and my pugs love it. The dogs run free.
> 
> It is near Weston Super Mare


oh im so jealous!!!!!!!!! we wanna go away in june but want to go somewhere thatll accept all 4 of my dogs and have a dog friendly beach! Am I asking too much?! lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive always wanted to take mine to the beach. The closest they've got is Brighton


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

We go to Sand Bay, also near Weston Super Mare. Theres the beach and a nice look out point at one end and a great little cafe. x


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

ColliePower said:


> oh im so jealous!!!!!!!!! we wanna go away in june but want to go somewhere thatll accept all 4 of my dogs and have a dog friendly beach! Am I asking too much?! lol


Nah, get yourself a caravan at Brean Sands, they back onto the beach and the dogs are so used to the exercise and the freedom they are all friendly and well behaved. It is the only place i have ever been that is well respected by dog owners ie clean, and all year round access.

If you go first thing it is beautiful with horses galloping in the sea and the dogs romping on the beach. The sea is famous for being always far out so no worry with the horses and dogs mixing :thumbup1:


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Im about half hr from Brighton yuk i hate it!! Would love a sandy beach for them too!

I hear great yarmouth is good?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm gonna look Brean Sands up, sounds good!

I know what you mean about beaches down south Colliepower. Mostly stoney and don't let dogs on beach in summer.


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

If its a holiday your after I started a similar thread this morning, Camping sites allowing dogs. Some people put links on it for sites.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

West Wittering is a stunning place for dogs and humans.
The parking is a bit pricey in the Summer £5 but you can make a day of it,barbies or a picnic.
We have our dog meets there sometimes and its great.

Here a pic of the beach.









Elmo and Hunny B enjoying the beach.


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

West Wittering beach looks great - I just need to find out where it is lol.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

West wittering is near Chichester in west Sussex
Here is a link West Wittering Beach | Home Page

The middle part of the beach is closed to dogs May - September. Therefore I've never been there during the summer.
I know one end is devoted to wind surfers etc, this middle larger section is for swimmers and picnic's, perhaps someone who has been in summer could advise how much 'beach' is suitable for running dogs in summer as I would love to go in the summer but was not sure if it would be worth the drive if the area I'm allowed to take the dogs is to restrictive.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

The far end of West Witterings is for dogs all year round so go right to the end of the carpark and aim straight down- Pagham near Bognor Regis is about 12 miles fom Witterings and allows dogs all year if you park in the carpark near the Nature Reserve; Hayling Island also allows dogs all year. We do our meets in all these locations and they are all great for dogs...they are all in a radius of about 25 miles. Hampshire and West Sussex are very good for dog beaches.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

We have Studland beach in Dorset which is gorgeous and dog friendly! I go there every sat morning with my friend and our dogs and they love it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

beaches in cornwall you can only go on after 6 at night but i only live 3 mile from a really nice one he loves it there


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

peppapug said:


> Yep, the best dog beach in the world is Brean Sands. 7 miles of dogs romping around freely all year long.
> 
> We have a caravan down there and my pugs love it. The dogs run free.
> 
> It is near Weston Super Mare


my parents started going there last year and took their dogs with them, they said it was great and my kids went with them for a weekend and loved it as well it sounds like a great place. They are hoping to keep their caravan there soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Beach details

This is the beach we go to sometimes but east and west wittering are best for sandy beach


----------



## Beckybex (Aug 21, 2008)

We live 5 minutes drive from Shoreham and Lancing, between Worthing and Brighton. Both are great for dogs, especially when tide out as plenty of sand. We're down there most weekends when weather o.k. Can be bleak and very windy tho in the winter!


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

Seven Sisters country park is where we go often,.. the river cuckmere that leads to the beach,.. ashame it is all shingle though but the vieuw is phenomenal!

We are moving soon to great yarmouth which has a fab sandy beach


----------

